# Pork Tenderloin Nite



## Paymaster (Sep 1, 2015)

I did a couple of marinated pork tenderloins on the Akorn tonite. I used Grill Mates, Island Woodfire Grill, marinade.


----------



## iamcliff (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice. Looks really good!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 2, 2015)

Paymaster.  How much do you weigh and how tall are you?


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 2, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Paymaster.  How much do you weigh and how tall are you?


6'3" 275. I am a big boy!
http://www.discusscooking.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

